# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device) حصري :  تحديث جديدKingo ROOT V1.4.1

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Kingo ROOT V1.4.1**    *  *فقط قم بالتحميل
ثبت البرنامج عل حاسوب وانتبه لبرنامج حمايتك يجب ان تجعل Kingo ROOT أمنا
افتح usb من داخل ضبط هاتفك الاندرويد
اوصل الهاتف بالحاسوب واكمل التعريفات
شغلKingo ROOT
افتح الانترنيت
تابع التعليمات عل حاسوب وهاتفك سيقوم البرنامج بترويت هاتفك
استمتع الان بالروت**   * *1. Launch android_root.exe* *Click on Save file and wait until the end of the download**   *  *2. Run android_root.exe**Click on the .exe file and begin installing** *   *3. Follow setup instructions and run Android Root**Follow the instructions to finish installing Kingo and begin to run***    *  
How to ROOT Your Android with Kingo?      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Download, install and launch    
Free download Kingo Android Root, install it on you computer (Windows only), and then launch it. Make sure you have Internet access.        
Connect your device via USB    
Make sure USB Debugging mode is enabled on your Android device and allowed from your computer. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Click "ROOT" and wait    
Read the notification carefully and be aware of the risks involved in الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] process.         
Root Succeeded    
Click "Finish" to reboot your device. Voila! Your device is now rooted by الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Android Root.    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *    **  **     **  **      *download*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *BR.Shamseldeen Victory*

----------


## mohamed73

*شكرا لك اخى الكريم*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> *شكرا لك اخى الكريم*

 شكرا لمرورك اخي ابو علي

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـاته*  *جزاك الله خيرا أخي وجعل صالح أعمــالك في ميزان حسنـاتك،*  *مع تمنياتنـا لكـ بالتوفيق في قادم مواضيعك،*  *ونحن دائمـا في انتظـــار جديدك،*   *شكرا جزيلا لكـ*  *استمــــــرررر بــارك الله فيك*

----------


## brahimi

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------

